# Ebike when batt dies



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

So, what’s it like when the batt dies and you have to pedal it under human power only?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

It's a 50 lbs downhill bike. Spec and Brose motors have the least resistance when unpowered. I have not tested the new Gen 4 Bosch unpowered, but the older Bosch are horrible without power. Shimano motors have some resistance, but not too much.

It's all about battery management. If you have a lot to climb to get out and you are at 20%, better be going eco and get some help.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I run out a decent amount, but am always smart about it so I can just head downhill back to my truck. If I was doing a ride where I parked at the top of the hill, I would not push my bike to the limit. EP8 motor has very little resistance and if you are strong enough to pedal you’ll be able to get back. If not, you’ll get some good excel use walking your bike back


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

The e8000 shimano motor on my tazer isn't terrible. Back in the day, I would occasionally pedal my DH bike with a 36t front ring and a road cassette to the top of certain hills in Santa Cruz. It's easier than that. If you're fit, it's not the end of the world to have to ride back with no power.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

Interesting stuff. I’m looking at Treks and their bikes equipped with the Fazua power say the units are removable! You don’t hear anything about those units though.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

bdamschen said:


> If you're fit, it's not the end of the world to have to ride back with no power.


Thanks! Sorta what I was thinking how it would be.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

Bottom line. The motors are going to give you some resistance, some more than others! Copy!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I feel zero motor resistance when pedaling my Trek Rail (Bosch Gen 4 motor) with power off. And my ebike only weighs 15# more than my analog bike. No big deal.
Worst problem? Short 165mm cranks (low leverage) combined with a larger chainring (34 or 36t, can’t remember right now). At least it’s outfitted with a 51t cog.
=sParty


----------



## Zlorfik (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a story for this thread  Last year I rented Kenevo for my son (beginner), and when we arrived to trailhead he said he wanted to try regular bike (mine). I wanted to get some exercise in so quite literally never turned the assist on, and returned bike with fully charged battery. This was JNT: ~1500ft moderate climb and then down, ~12 miles back to back.

The effect this all had was that I was about as slow as on my average bad day (e.g. coming off hangover, or few weeks of not biking and losing fitness). I was expecting worse. Overall I'm now confident that if I ever ride ebike into big trip and electrical part suddenly quits, I can make back okay.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

The Levo SL generates a negligible 2 watts of resistance when motor is off. When descending, I can't tell the difference when exceeding 20mph. It pedals like a normal bicycle when the motor is either off, or I've exceeded the speed limiter. You do notice the 39# weight when pedaling on flat or uphill terrain when the motor is off.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Proof that Triple AAA is worth the annual cost of membership.
> =sParty


Does that work!?! BRB, gonna get a free shuttle to the top of dville.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

A lot people buy a e-bike so they don't have to work as hard to pedal a normal bike. Let's be honest, most aren't going to peddle a 45 lbs bike with motor resistance.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

maynard4130 said:


> A lot people buy a e-bike so they don't have to work as hard to pedal a normal bike. Let's be honest, most aren't going to peddle a 45 lbs bike with motor resistance.


Yeah, I think there is definitely a difference between the person buying the cheap hardtail bike to cruise fire roads and someone dropping 13k on a sworks levo.

I'd say anyone who is in shape and frequently rides a regular mountain bike wouldn't have trouble should their bike die. Depending on the bike, some might be more inconvenient than others due to motor drag, but really, with 11 and 12 speed cassettes, pedaling an extra 17-20 lbs back to the car is doable.

I always thought the argument of people getting stuck in the forest if their ebike dies was kind of funny since there are some pretty big yahoos out there riding their dirtbikes extremely far distances into the wilderness, crashing them, dropping them in creeks, cartwheeling them in aborted hill climbs, etc, and for the most part the whole someone stranded in the forest thing is a non-issue.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

I can only go by my small circle of friends/ riding buddies. Nobody I ride with has any interest in an e-bike. I couple guys that I work with just each bought one to "mess around on and send it". They are FAR from being fit. I see your point, but I just don't know anyone like that personally.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

One tip is that if you are facing some decent road miles back take out the battery and stash it with a geo tag and continue on with the lighter bike.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

maynard4130 said:


> I can only go by my small circle of friends/ riding buddies. Nobody I ride with has any interest in an e-bike. I couple guys that I work with just each bought one to "mess around on and send it". They are FAR from being fit. I see your point, but I just don't know anyone like that personally.


Then why are you spending your time in the ebike section of the forums, commenting on a thread about ebikes? Does it make you feel better about yourself to express your distaste for ebikes on a public forum?


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Bigwheel said:


> One tip is that if you are facing some decent road miles back take out the battery and stash it with a geo tag and continue on with the lighter bike.


Given the cost of batteries, I'd be scared to ditch it.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

it all depends on the grade and length of the hill


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I did a lot of riding with pedal-assist off while riding in a group. No big deal. The extra weight is centered and low. I was able to ride familiar trails like normal and keep up. I'm used to riding enduro bikes, so I know I can deal with the weight and drag from tires.

I strategically turn off pedal-assist to pace my battery usage to last 5 hours on a single charge. Normally, I expect battery power to last 3 hours in eco-mode, 2 hours in trail-mode, and 1 for boost. I rarely use boost, so the difference between pedal-assist and none isn't so dramatic.

It's just a psychological feeling of loss when going back to a normal bike, after the ebike experience has become your new norm. The descriptions people use to describe the loss of _extra_ power make you think there's drag, but it's not really the same. It's not quite like losing a tailwind either. Nor is it like losing a tandem partner. It's quite unique.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

My e bike rides very decent with just a light battery and no power. It even rides decent with a single bigger battery. Today I tried it in full heavy cruise mode 425lbs gross. I can pedal it at 8-10 mph on dirt flats but the minute I try to climb with it, things get slow fast. I can still climb a 3-4% grade real slow. Wind is a killer loaded. If I had to go far, I would be hiding stuff to come back and retrieve.
I would have to really screw up to have range issues.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

The problem here, is when I exhaust the two batteries, I am too exhausted to pedal sh-t.


----------



## Acousticmood (Nov 1, 2016)

2SLOFATASS said:


> The problem here, is when I exhaust the two batteries, I am too exhausted to pedal sh-t.


The solution is clear ..... 3 batteries!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

maynard4130 said:


> A lot people buy a e-bike so they don't have to work as hard to pedal a normal bike. Let's be honest, most aren't going to *peddle* a 45 lbs bike with motor resistance.


I don't know. Ebikes are selling really big right now. I do not see used ebikes around.

Sorry, had to play the grammar game or the autocorrect messing up yet again. I use dictation a lot on my iPhone. Sometimes that thing comes up with the craziest crap.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Retire said:


> Interesting stuff. I'm looking at Treks and their bikes equipped with the Fazua power say the units are removable! You don't hear anything about those units though.


The difference with Fazua is that the motor isn't integral with the crank / bottom bracket. If you remove the motor/battery, it's a normal bike with a heavy duty BB. With the motor installed and no power, I have no idea, but they do claim nearly zero drag.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got back from a 2 hour ride where the motors on our 60 pound e-fat bikes were not turned on. Now, granted, it was a VERY mild ride, but still. With Eagle drivetrains, it feels like you can scale a wall.

I agree with the posts above that say there is next to zero drag with the motor turned off.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

To the OP: It's very bike dependent and rider fitness level dependent. Some ebikes are as heavy as a tugboat and are hard to pedal without battery power just because of their weight. Others might be lighter, but pedal like you're dragging grandma on a rope behind the bike because of significant motor drag. The combination of those two would be terrible. My bike is light for an ebike (40 lbs, only 10 lbs heavier than my non-ebikes) and it also has little to no drag with the motor off. The best of both worlds. I can pedal my bike uphill almost as easy as my analog bikes if needed....although, I'd rather not do that, it's more fun with power.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

The mid-drive motor and downtube mounted battery is sprung weight, so it's similar to having excess weight in your backpack or belly.

In terms of increased energy it takes to pedal, you only feel it during acceleration/braking and climbing.

Having the weight on the bike makes it feel a bit calmer, as the impact forces going through the suspension have to accelerate the heavier frame before the body feels it through the pedals and grips.

There are bikes that allow you to remove the motor and battery, Fazua system. Judging by that system's popularity, maybe that feature only sounded very good on paper but not in reality.


----------

